# tri-power questions



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

hey guys, a recently accuired a tri-power intake and some carbs, but im not sure if the carbs are correct. the intake is from a 65 according to the numbers, and the center carb barrels are smaller than the outter carb barrels, but all three carbs are the same size. is this setup correct? does anyone make linkages for this? it looks like a bear to make some. i will try to add pics when i get home today


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The '65 has a smaller center carb: the diameter of the air horn is actually slightly smaller, as well as the venturis. The carb itself externally is nearly identical to the other two in actual size. Also, it has a spring enclosed choke on the carb, supplied by a heat tube, as opposed to the '66 set up which has the spring on the manifold. Ames Performance has all the linkage, lines, and air cleaner accessories that you need. Sounds like you indeed have a '65 set-up.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I wouldn't mind having a spare. :cheers


Give it a good home!!


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

i honestly dont have a need for it, let me put some pictures up today, if you like it, shoot me a price.


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

sorry for the delay, here they are


----------



## 65GTO421HO (Mar 1, 2009)

Does anyone know which worked better? The '65 setup or the '66? I understand the '66 had a larger bore for the center carb. Was it actually an improvement or a bad experiment?


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

so, is anyone interested in buying this setup? its been sitting in the garrage for some time, it needs a good home, someone make an offer


----------



## 65GTO421HO (Mar 1, 2009)

What's the p/n and date code on the intake? Any numbers on the carbs you can find?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

busaben said:


> so, is anyone interested in buying this setup? its been sitting in the garrage for some time, it needs a good home, someone make an offer


 I'd make an offer, but I have no cash right now. Trade for a ready to fly 450 sized heli or two with a radio?


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

thanks rukee, but i have way too many hobbies/projects going on at the moment. the intake #'s are E255 then 9778818. the carbs are all rochester 
2-jet. one has 7029062 and 127JC91 on it, another one has 7042064 and 0952XA1 on it, third carb has 7028060 and L7XJ both on a tag


----------



## PontiacDave (Jun 9, 2009)

*tri-power*

The intake manifold is definitely a 1965 model but it appears all of the carburetors are incorrect.....center carburetor seems to be a run of the mill 2-bbl carb from late '60's to early '70's (it is not even the correct 'smaller' 2-bbl)....the end carburetors are DEFINITELY not true end carbs, these have idle circuts (see the idle adjustment screws) and the air horn is too tall. It appears that this sale is for the intake only.....hope this info helps.


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

it does, i knew the center carb was most likely wrong, didn't know about the others. guess it will just sit in the garrage for a while longer


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The end carbs also have choke plates.....tri-power end carbs had no choke plates or provisions for one. As stated above, no idle mixture screws, either. This would be just a '65 tripower intake. Good luck.


----------

